# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  cach tao dia ghost cho moi may..?

## Xitrum76

ai biết cách tạo ghost cho mọi máy xin chi dum!!!
cam on nhieu.

----------


## maihienland

bạn có thể dùng nlite để tạo 1 bộ cài đặt win theo ý mình và nhớ là phải bỏ những driver chuẩn của thiết bị như sound, lan, ... rồi sau đó cài đặt chương trình vào -> ghost lại và qua máy khác ghost vô thôi.
download chương trình nlite tại http://www.nliteos.com/download.html

----------


## vuongtoan1912

bạn ra mua 1 cái cd về dùng cho tiện đỡ phải mất công

----------


## sonseo9x5s

mình ủng hộ ý kiến này

----------


## kidhero321

đây là bài viết của timtenemtrenbocat_cp bênh http://vn.answers.yahoo.com

đầu tiên bạn phải khởi động máy về dos thật (boot cd, đĩa mềm, ổ cứng), nếu bạn đang dùng win9x thì có thể chạy ghost for dos luôn nhưng tôi vẫn khuyên bạn về dos thật. bạn tìm xóa các file không cần thiết trong patition muốn ghost để cho file ghost nhẹ hơn và quá trình ghost sẽ nhanh hơn. khi chạy ghost.exe sẽ có 1 bảng giới thiệu xuất hiện và bạn chọn ok ( nếu patition đó mới được tạo bởi fdisk hay pqmagic thì có thể ghost sẽ báo lỗi nhưng bạn không cần lo, chỉ cần ok thoát ra và vào lại ct là mọi việc lại ổn). sẽ có một số lựa chọn xuất hiện cho bạn chọn, bạn chọn local\patition : patition to patition để ghost ổ qua ổ (bạn phải có 2 ổ cứng thì mới được), patition to image để tạo file ảnh cho patition, patition from image để có thể phục hồi patition từ file ảnh (image).

*ghost patition to image : 
sau khi ok, ghost sẽ đưa ra danh sách các patition để bạn chọn lựa, bạn chọn lấy patition cần ghost (thường là patition 1) 
bạn chọn patition muốn ghost bằng cách di chuyển khung sáng đến patition rồi enter tiếp đó bạn nhấn nút tab rồi enter lần nữa để chấp nhận.

kế đó ghost sẽ yêu cầu bạn save file ghost vào 1 chỗ nào đó, bạn chọn patition và nơi muốn save bằng cách dùng nút tab để di chuyển con trỏ, sau khi chọn patition và thư mục save, bạn chuyển đến ô file name và gõ tên file muốn save (tốt nhất là bạn đặt tên cho đúng trạng thái ổ cần ghost vd: xpsp1ful, xp&dos, win_me… chú ý: bạn phải chọn patition có dung lượng trống kha khá nha và phải khác patition muốn ghost, bạn chỉ được đặt tên file với 8 kí tự rồi enter.

kế đó 1 bảng thông báo comperss image file sẽ xuất hiện để bạn chọn chế độ ghost, bạn có thể chọn chế độ không nén (no), nén qua loa nhưng tốc độ cao (fast) và độ nén cao (high : có thể nén đến 50% đó, tất nhiên tùy vào patition muốn ghost là win hay dữ liệu). 
theo kinh nghiệm của tôi thì bạn nên chọn chế độ ghost high để tiết kiệm dung lượng ổ cứng, tôi đã thử với các chế độ kia và thấy rằng tốc độ và thời gian không chênh lệch nhiều lắm. 
sau có sẽ 1 bảng thông báo hỏi bạn có đồng ý tạo file ghost không (hâm) bạn chọn yes để tiếp tục. và quá trình ghost bắt đầu, bạn sẽ phải chờ lâu nếu patition cần ghost có dung lượng lớn, bây giờ bạn có thể đi pha một cốc cà phê để tự chúc mừng cho thành công ban đầu. sau khi quá trình ghost thành công sẽ có 1 bảng thông báo xuất hiện và bạn chọn continute để tiếp tục rồi thoát khỏi ghost.

*tời ghost (patition from image) :
sau khi chọn patition from image, ghost sẽ đưa ra 1 bảng yêu cầu bạn chỉ đường dẫn tới file image, bạn chỉ việc dùng bàn phím chỉ dẫn đến file đó rồi enter.
sau đó ghost sẽ yêu cầu bạn chọn patition để tời ghost : công việc này là công đoạn nguy hiểm nhất trong sử dụng ghost, nếu bạn chọn sai patition để tời ghost thì cũng có nghĩa là các dữ liệu trên patition đó cũng vĩnh biệt bạn mà đi, dù bạn có bỏ 100tr thì cũng chả có kĩ thuật viên nào dám nhận cứu dữ liệu trong trường hợp này. chú ý : chọn đúng patition muốn tời ghost, thường là patition đầu tiên cài win và bạn cũng không thể tời ghost vào patition có chứa file image.
sau khi chọn patition thì ghost sẽ đưa ra một số cảnh báo đại loại là “dữ liệu trên patition đó sẽ tiêu” bạn chọn yes để tiếp tục. sau khi các yêu cầu được chấp nhận quá trình restore bắt đầu :
tốc độ tời ghost sẽ nhanh hơn tốc độ tạo ảnh khá nhiều vì vậy bạn đừng sợ khi nó lên quá cao : với 1 số máy tốc độ cao thì có thể lên tới hơn 1g/1phút. còn nếu máy bạn xịn mà tốc độ ghost rất chậm <100m/phút thì đó là tại mainboard của bạn, bạn cần phải xem lại.
sau khi quá trình hoàn tất ghost, sẽ yêu cầu bạn reset lại hệ thống để máy có thể nhận lại hđh. 

*thêm : 
bạn có thể ghi file image ra cd để có thể lưu trữ được lâu. chú ý : khi cần phục hồi bạn nên copy vào ổ đĩa cứng rồi mới tiến hành restore bởi vì khi tời ghost trên cd tốc độ sẽ rất nhanh và khả năng hư đĩa khá lớn, mà nếu hư 1 tí trong file image là hỏng cả.
bạn có thể dùng ghost để dồn đĩa, khi restore patition từ file image, ghost sẽ chép đè lên patition cũ với kiểu tuần tự từ đầu đĩa trở đi và như vậy cũng đồng nghĩa với việc dồn đĩa chống phân mảnh.

----------


## blogwhey1

mình muốn tạo 1 cái đĩa chứa file ảnh ghost có thể tự bo ot. nếu dung lượng file ảnh quá lớn thì làm cách nào để ghi lên 1 đĩa. xin các bạn chỉ giúp.:emlaugh:

----------


## hathuan

chòi, nhìn cái tên của topic tưởng có người chia sẻ kinh nghiệm. nào ngờ t__t chán thế.

----------


## biankiem174

phuơng pháp đơn giản nhát: mua một đĩa hiẻn's boot.vào phần norton ghost.cách đó đơn giản và phổ thông nhất ấy.

----------


## mtam2412

sẵn đây cho em hỏi mình mún gosh trên máy mà ko cần đĩa thì làm sao hả mấy anh có thể chỉ mình ko vậy

----------


## Alpenliebe

ko ai trả lời mình hết vậy

----------


## muabuon

dùng norton ghost 14. đê pà kon
cách tạo đĩa symantec recovery disk cd thì liên hệ đây
[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>
mình sẽ giúp!!!

----------


## jindovn

> sẵn đây cho em hỏi mình mún gosh trên máy mà ko cần đĩa thì làm sao hả mấy anh có thể chỉ mình ko vậy


đầu tiên, bạn phải tạo 1 file ghost ở trên máy, có chương trình ghost sẵn ở máy. khi cần ghost thì dùng đĩa khởi động, truy cập đến file ghost.exe, sau đó làm như hướng dẫn ở trên./[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## hajdajgja

cho mình hỏi tí, làm sao khi ghi đĩa ghost vào đĩa nó tự chia làm 2 đĩa

----------


## chothuevanphonggiare

qua mình bày miễn phí lun nè

----------


## morningcity84

> sẵn đây cho em hỏi mình mún gosh trên máy mà ko cần đĩa thì làm sao hả mấy anh có thể chỉ mình ko vậy


th1 : trên máy cài ctrình ghost là xong chả cần đĩa
th2 : win phải có dos và copy sẵn file ghost.exe vào trong ổ c, khởi động lại máy vào dos gõ lệnh chạy ctrình ghost từ ổ c: và chạy là xong

----------


## SongwolVina

zzzsakatazzz ơi làm thế nào để vào dos trong win dc ? vbmenu_register("postmenu_11617", true);

----------


## xamhinhnghethuat

vậy cho hỏi mún cài gosht vào máy thì cài sao vậy làm ơn chỉ mình

----------


## adviser

tôi xin viết bài này nhằm hướng dẫn cho những bạn chưa biết về ghost có thể sử dụng ghost dễ dàng. tôi dùng ghost2003 for dos để hướng dẫn.

**chú ý về ghost2003 for dos** 
*ghost2003 for dos chỉ gồm 1 file ghost.exe có dung lượng 0,97m. 
*ghost2003 có thể đọc được file image tạo bởi những version trước những phiên bản ghost cũ không thể đọc được file image do ghost2003 tạo ra.

***công dụng***
*ghost có công dụng copy y nguyên 1 phân vùng ổ cứng thành 1 file image để từ file đó bạn có thể phục hồi lại phân vùng đó khi hđh lỗi. 1 vd đơn giản nhất : với 1 máy tính tốc độ cao hiện giờ thì việc cài win98 chỉ mất cỡ 15 phút thế nhưng việc nhận driver thiết bị và cài đặt các ứng dụng sẽ khiến bạn mất rất nhiều thời gian, vậy để nhanh chóng trong cài đặt và phục hồi win bạn hãy cài đặt 98 với đầy đủ các ứng dụng rồi dùng ghost để copy partition to image, và sau đó mỗi khi win lỗi bạn chỉ việc phục hồi lại từ file image trong vòng chưa đầy 15 phút. 
*ghost là 1 chương trình backup rất mạnh nó có thể nhận diện mọi partition với phân vùng khác nhau như : fat16, fat32, ntfs, linux…. khi dùng chương trình này để sao chép, bạn không cần phải fdisk và format ổ đĩa đích vì ghost sẽ làm cho cấu trúc ổ đĩa đích giống hệt cấu trúc ổ đĩa nguồn, cho dù đó là fat16, fat32 hay ntfs.
khi bạn sao chép đĩa, ổ đĩa đích dù có dung lượng khác với ổ đĩa nguồn nhưng về cấu trúc thì hoàn toàn giống (kể cả master boot record) cho nên bạn hoàn toàn có thể sử dụng ổ đĩa đích để khởi động, chạy các chương trình có kiểm tra mã bản quyền và chống sao chép "y hệt" như chạy trên ổ đĩa gốc.

***sử dụng ghost***
cách sử dụng ct khá đơn giản : 
đầu tiên bạn phải khởi động máy về dos thật (boot cd, đĩa mềm, ổ cứng), nếu bạn đang dùng win9x thì có thể chạy ghost for dos luôn nhýng tôi vẫn khuyên bạn về dos thật. bạn tìm xóa các file không cần thiết trong patition muốn ghost để cho file ghost nhẹ hơn và quá trình ghost sẽ nhanh hơn. khi chạy ghost.exe sẽ có 1 bảng giới thiệu xuất hiện và bạn chọn ok ( nếu patition đó mới đýợc tạo bởi fdisk hay pqmagic thì có thể ghost sẽ báo lỗi nhýng bạn không cần lo, chỉ cần ok thoát ra và vào lại ct là mọi việc lại ổn). 


*các chức năng cơ bản:*
*- quit:* thoát.
*- options*: thiết lập theo ý người sử dụng.
*- local*: menu chính để thực hiện các chứcc năng của norton ghost.
*- disk*: các lệnh về ổ đĩa
*to disk:* sao chép nội dung một ổ đĩa sang ổ đĩa thứ 2.
*to image:* sao lưu tất cả nội dung của đĩa thành một tập tin .gho
*from image:* phục hồi nội dung ổ đĩa từ một tập tin .gho đã sao lưu.
*- partition*: các lệnh với phân vùng ổ đĩa
*to partion:* sao chép nội dung một phân vùng sang phân vùng khác.
*to image:* sao lưu tất cả nội dung của phân vùng thành một tập tin .gho*- lệnh này để sao lưu phân vùng có hđh và các phần trên đó*
*from image:* phục hồi nội dung phân vùng đĩa từ một tập tin .gho đã sao lưu.* lệnh này để phục hồi phân vùng có hđh và các phần trên đó*

*1, sao lưu hệ thống:*
trong cửa sổ norton ghost, chọn local - partition - to image để sao lưu phân vùng chưa hđh thành một tập tin hình ảnh .gho
*[replacer_img]*
*bước 1:* chọn ổ đĩa có phân vùng cần phục hồi. nhấn ok ( cái này xảy ra khi bạn có nhiều đĩa cứng đang kết nối vào máy)

*bước 2:* chọn phân vùng cần sao lưu trên ổ đĩa đã chọn. để sao lưu phân vùng chứa hệ điều hành, bạn cần chọn phân vùng chính. thường là type primary, được đánh dấu 1.
*[replacer_img]*



*bước 3:* chọn ổ đĩa để chứa file ghost bạn sao lưu ra, chọn tên cho file ghost ở phần file name.
bạn phải chọn phân vùng chứa file ghost là phân vùng không chứa hđh và có dung lượng còn trống tối thiệu bẳng với dung lượng phân vùng sao lưu.





*bước 5:* *chọn chế độ nén cho file ghost.*
bạn có thể chọn chế độ không nén *(no),* nén qua loa nhưng tốc độ cao *(fast)* và độ nén cao (*high* : có thể nén đến 50% đó, tất nhiên tùy vào patition muốn ghost là win hay dữ liệu).cái này là tùy các bạn thôi, càng nén chặt thì lúc sao lưu và phục hồi càng mất nhiều thời gian

*bước 6:* *nó sẽ hỏi bạn là chắc chắn muốn tạo file ghost không, hơi điên nhỉ, tất nhiên là yes*
*2,* *phục hồi hệ thống* 
trong cửa sổ norton ghost, chọn menu local - partition - from image.

*bước 1:* chọn ổ đĩa hoặc phân vùng chứa tập tin hình ảnh .gho đã sao lưu chứa nội dung của phân vùng cần phục hồi. 
*bước 2:* chọn tập tin .gho để phục hồi phân vùng. kích chọn tập tin đã sao lưu. chọn open.

*bước 3:* chọn ổ đĩa cần phục hồi cho phân vùng của nó ( chỉ có nếu bạn có nhiều ổ cứng)
*bước 4*: chọn phân vùng cần phục hồi. nhấn ok.
*bước 5*: xác nhận việc ghi đè lên phân vùng đang tồn tại để tiến hành phục hồi dữ liệu cũ từ tập tin .gho vào phân vùng được chọn. nhấn yes để xác nhận.
*bước 6*: kết thúc. nếu quá trình phục hồi thành công sẽ xuất hiện hộp thoại thông báo. nhấn nút restart computer để khởi động lại máy.

****một sô công dụng khác ****
đĩa qua đĩa (*disk to* *disk**)* :ghost có thể giúp bạn sao chép ổ cứng để tiện dùng cho các cửa hàng có nhiều máy với phần cứng giống nhau.
chú ý: khi sao chép theo kiểu nầy, bạn không cần phải fdisk và format ổ đĩa đích trước.
*tạo file hình ảnh trên nhiều đĩa (multiple volumes):ghost cho phép bạn tạo file hình ảnh của ổ đĩa cứng trên nhiều ổ đĩa khác nhau. điều nầy rất có ích khi bạn cần lưu file hình ảnh trên các đĩa có dung lượng nhỏ hơn tổng dung lượng dữ liệu nguồn, thí dụ trên đĩa mềm hay đĩa jaz, zip, cd. ghost sẽ giúp bạn chia file ghost nếu thấy đĩa đích không đủ dung lượng.
*kiểm tra ổ đĩa hoặc file image *: local\ check disk, image file.*
****các tham số của ghost****

các tham số đó bạn có thể gõ thêm khi chạy ghost (vd :ghost –pwd –rb rồi enter) hoặc thiết lập luôn cho ct bằng cách vào options của ghost để chỉnh. trong options còn có 1 số thông số nữa : 
*misc* các thông số ở đây khá đơn giản như
-sure : không hiển thị nhắc nhở khi làm việc
-fro : tiếp tục ct bỏ qua clusters lỗi trên ổ nguồn 
-rb : tự động khởi động lại máy tính sau khi hoàn thành
-fx : thoát ra dos sau khi hoàn thành
*image/tape* cái này tốt nhất là để default không nên chỉnh gì cả 
*hdd access* : bảng này cho phép tinh chỉnh cách truy xuất đĩa của chương trình, cái này quá khó hiểu không nên đụng vào 
*security (bảo mật)* có một số thiết lập ở phần này sẽ thay đổi trong bios, chỉ nên sài -pwd : đặt password cho file ghost, bạn sẽ phải nhập 2 lần pass trước khi tạo image và 1 lần khi restore.
span/crc : 
*spanning :* cut file ghost để cho vào cd 
-span
*autoname :* tự động đặt tên cho file cut 
-auto
*crc ignore* : bỏ qua thiết lập lỗi 
*-crignire*
*create crc :* tạo file thiết lập mặc định cho ct có tên ghost.crc –fcr
fat 32/64
*fat 32 conversion :* khi dung lượng partition đích lớn hơn 256m, ghost sẽ tự động chuyển partition đích này thành fat32 cho dù partition nguồn hay file image nguồn là fat16. –f32
*64k fat clusters* : tự động điều chỉnh partition fat16 theo chuẩn 64k clusters của windows nt. không áp dụng được với các hệ điều hành khác. –f64
*fat limit*: giới hạn kích thước partition fat16. xác lập này dùng cho windows nt.
-fatlimit
*save setting :* sau khi chỉnh sửa cho vừa ý bạn chọn bảng này và save lại thành file ghost.ini. sau này ghost sẽ tự chạy theo thiết lập đã chọn của bạn.

----------


## nhungdo

có gì thắc mắc sẽ giải đáp thêm

----------


## gcat1

mình có thăc' mắc la` cài góh vao máy = cách nào để mai mốt mình ghóht khỏi cần bỏ đĩa vào gosht=dos

----------


## trothinhthienduc

muốn ghost mà không cần đĩa ? okie, nếu máy bạn có sẵn file ghost hoặc máy bạn nối lan với máy khác, mà máy đó có bản ghost cho mọi máy. không nữa ? download bản ghost cho mọi máy trên mạng về !

----------


## hongkhanh

*bước 1*: cài đặt windows xp và tất cả chương trình cần thiết.

*bước 2*: vào thư mục c:\windows\driver cache\i386, mở file *driver.cab* rồi trích (extract) các tập tin *atapi.sys, intelide.sys, pciide.sys, and pciidex.sys* vào thư *mục c:\windows\system32\drivers.*

<div style="text-align: center">​</div>bước 3: tạo tập tin tên *mergeide.reg* bằng *notepad* với nội dung như sau:

*windows registry editor version 5.00* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\primary_ide_channel]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="atapi"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\secondary_ide_channel]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="atapi"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\*pnp0600]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="atapi"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\*azt0502]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="atapi"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\gendisk]**"classguid"="{4d36e967-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="disk"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#cc_0101]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_0e11&dev_ae33]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_1039&dev_0601]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_1039&dev_5513]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_1042&dev_1000]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_105a&dev_4d33]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_1095&dev_0640]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_1095&dev_0646]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_1095&dev_0646&rev_0  5]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_1095&dev_0646&rev_0  7]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_1095&dev_0648]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_1095&dev_0649]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_1097&dev_0038]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_10ad&dev_0001]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_10ad&dev_0150]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_10b9&dev_5215]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_10b9&dev_5219]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_10b9&dev_5229]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_1106&dev_0571]**"service"="pciide"**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_8086&dev_1222]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="intelide"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_8086&dev_1230]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="intelide"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_8086&dev_2411]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="intelide"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_8086&dev_2421]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="intelide"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_8086&dev_7010]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="intelide"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_8086&dev_7111]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="intelide"* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_8086&dev_7199]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="intelide"* *;add driver for atapi (requires atapi.sys in drivers directory)* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\servic  es\atapi]**"errorcontrol"=dword:00000001**"group"="scsi miniport"**"start"=dword:00000000**"tag"=dword:00000019**"type"=dword:00000001**"displayname"="standard ide/esdi hard disk controller"**"imagepath"=hex(2):53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6  d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,44,00,\**52,00,49,00,56,00,45,00,52,00,53,00,5c,00,61,00,74  ,00,61,00,70,00,69,00,2e,\**00,73,00,79,00,73,00,00,00* *;add driver for intelide (requires intelide.sys in drivers directory)* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\servic  es\intelide]**"errorcontrol"=dword:00000001**"group"="system bus extender"**"start"=dword:00000000**"tag"=dword:00000004**"type"=dword:00000001**"imagepath"=hex(2):53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6  d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,44,00,\**52,00,49,00,56,00,45,00,52,00,53,00,5c,00,69,00,6e  ,00,74,00,65,00,6c,00,69,\**00,64,00,65,00,2e,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,00,00* *;add driver for pciide (requires pciide.sys and pciidex.sys in drivers directory)* *[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\servic  es\pciide]**"errorcontrol"=dword:00000001**"group"="system bus extender"**"start"=dword:00000000**"tag"=dword:00000003**"type"=dword:00000001**"imagepath"=hex(2):53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6  d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,44,00,\**52,00,49,00,56,00,45,00,52,00,53,00,5c,00,70,00,63  ,00,69,00,69,00,64,00,65,\**00,2e,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,00,00* *bước 4:* bây giờ bạn nhấp chuột phải vào tập tin mergeide.reg và chọn merge rồi nhấn yes trong bảng thông báo của windows.

*cảnh cáo : không được spam bài* 
khởi dộng lại là ok

----------


## blackhat.teamseo

*bước 1*: cài đặt windows xp và tất cả chương trình cần thiết.

*bước 2*: vào thư mục c:\windows\driver cache\i386, mở file *driver.cab* rồi trích (extract) các tập tin *atapi.sys, intelide.sys, pciide.sys, and pciidex.sys* vào thư *mục c:\windows\system32\drivers.*


bước 3: tạo tập tin tên *mergeide.reg* bằng *notepad* với nội dung như sau:

*windows registry editor version 5.00**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\primary_ide_channel]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="atapi"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\secondary_ide_channel]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="atapi"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\*pnp0600]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="atapi"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\*azt0502]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="atapi"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\gendisk]**"classguid"="{4d36e967-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="disk"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#cc_0101]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_0e11&dev_ae33]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_1039&dev_0601]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_1039&dev_5513]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_1042&dev_1000]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_105a&dev_4d33]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_1095&dev_0640]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_1095&dev_0646]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_1095&dev_0646&rev_0  5]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_1095&dev_0646&rev_0  7]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_1095&dev_0648]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_1095&dev_0649]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_1097&dev_0038]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_10ad&dev_0001]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_10ad&dev_0150]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_10b9&dev_5215]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_10b9&dev_5219]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_10b9&dev_5229]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="pciide"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_1106&dev_0571]**"service"="pciide"**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_8086&dev_1222]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="intelide"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_8086&dev_1230]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="intelide"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_8086&dev_2411]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="intelide"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_8086&dev_2421]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="intelide"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_8086&dev_7010]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="intelide"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_8086&dev_7111]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="intelide"**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\contro  l\**criticaldevicedatabase\pci#ven_8086&dev_7199]**"classguid"="{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"**"service"="intelide"**;add driver for atapi (requires atapi.sys in drivers directory)**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\servic  es\atapi]**"errorcontrol"=dword:00000001**"group"="scsi miniport"**"start"=dword:00000000**"tag"=dword:00000019**"type"=dword:00000001**"displayname"="standard ide/esdi hard disk controller"**"imagepath"=hex(2):53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6  d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,44,00,\**52,00,49,00,56,00,45,00,52,00,53,00,5c,00,61,00,74  ,00,61,00,70,00,69,00,2e,\**00,73,00,79,00,73,00,00,00**;add driver for intelide (requires intelide.sys in drivers directory)**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\servic  es\intelide]**"errorcontrol"=dword:00000001**"group"="system bus extender"**"start"=dword:00000000**"tag"=dword:00000004**"type"=dword:00000001**"imagepath"=hex(2):53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6  d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,44,00,\**52,00,49,00,56,00,45,00,52,00,53,00,5c,00,69,00,6e  ,00,74,00,65,00,6c,00,69,\**00,64,00,65,00,2e,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,00,00**;add driver for pciide (requires pciide.sys and pciidex.sys in drivers directory)**[hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\servic  es\pciide]**"errorcontrol"=dword:00000001**"group"="system bus extender"**"start"=dword:00000000**"tag"=dword:00000003**"type"=dword:00000001**"imagepath"=hex(2):53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6  d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,44,00,\**52,00,49,00,56,00,45,00,52,00,53,00,5c,00,70,00,63  ,00,69,00,69,00,64,00,65,\**00,2e,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,00,00**bước 4:* bây giờ bạn nhấp chuột phải vào tập tin mergeide.reg và chọn merge rồi nhấn yes trong bảng thông báo của windows.
khởi động lại là ok
:d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d

----------


## phamtienquan92

cảm ơn để thể hiện sự tôn trọng người gửi bài :emlaugh: :emlaugh: :emlaugh: :whistling: [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## dvitngoctu

bạn chỉ cần lưu file ghost vào máy thôi !

----------


## lethao

đang làm ghost bằng tay mà

----------


## gaunhoiboom

ý mình mún hỏi là hồi xưa mình có ổ đĩa nên mình dùng đĩa hiren boot mình gosh nhưng bi giờ mình mún cái lun cái chương trình gosht của đĩa boot vào máy tính lun.và khi mình mún gosht thì mình ko cần bỏ đĩa boot vào nữa mà vào dos chạy cái chương trình gosh mà mình đã cài vào(chạy = dos) sau đó chọn file gosht roài gosht.mình mún các bạn hướng dẫn là làm sao cài lun cái phần mềm gosht vào máy tính roìa khỏi động = dó.mong các bạn trả lời mình .cám ơn ai đã pót bài .than!

----------

